# 9mm ammo



## hog1935 (Jul 29, 2012)

I traded for my first Khar CW9. It is the first 9mm I have owned. what is the beat grain weight for self defense? I've owned 357 sig, 40mm, 380(9mm short), but never a 9mm.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I use Corbon 115 DPX or Speer 124 Gold Dot+p in mine.


----------



## Gunnerboy1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I use Federal HST 147gr standard pressure in my PM9.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I use the Federal Hydra Shock 135 grain load for carry.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

looking at the NRA penetration tests recently published:
i would use Federal 115g JHP
some heavier bullets have over penetration and can go thru walls and hurt bystanders


----------



## Happypuppy (Sep 7, 2012)

I use 124 grain +p gold dots. Used by many police departments with a great track record


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

hideit said:


> looking at the NRA penetration tests recently published:
> i would use Federal 115g JHP
> some heavier bullets have over penetration and can go thru walls and hurt bystanders


Pretty much most of the 9mm rounds out there will do that. The 9mm round is smaller and faster, thus making over-penetration an issue. The Federal Guard Dog ammo seems to do a little better than most, but the 9mm is still a round that has over-penetration issues either way.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

gunnerboy1 said:


> i use federal hst 147gr standard pressure in my pm9.


^^^this^^^ +1,000!

It's my go-to ammo for my CZ75 Compact and Sig Sauer SP 2022.


----------

